# DIY LED Lighting for the whole haunt



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is my new project, or at least vision for my 2011 haunt. I want to do all DIY on the cheap great looking LED lighting that isn't all battery powered for ease of use and to be "green". Lets face it, a lot of the early DIY LED posts are broken or antiquated. Let's try to make this current for 2011.

click the link below

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2010/12/going-led.html

I hope we start a helpful conversation for all haunters. Oh, and BTW, I am an anthropologist, I know very little about circuits or electrical anything. I am damn good at learning new things though.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Email me and i wil send you my document on making your own LEd spots, super easy.
[email protected]


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I assume you've already seen this thread http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20809 . Each spotlight with one hanger (adjuster), wingnut and platform cost about 50 cents completed.

I had about 75 of them this year and they worked flawlessly for 6 weeks outdoors.



















I'm going to be making another 100 or so this winter and hope to make a detailed "How to" if you are interested.


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm going to be making another 100 or so this winter and hope to make a detailed "How to" if you are interested.[/QUOTE]

Verrry Interested! Godspeed !


----------

